# 1940 SCHWINN C Model Maroon & Ivory "Rustoration"



## OC_Rolling_Art (Mar 9, 2020)

This bike has been a personal dream in the making since acquiring the NOS tank and front fender, and house-painted frame from Gertrude Vorgang at the Pedal Pusher in Newport Beach in the summer of 1980. I was 15 years old at the time and she was kind enough to place these parts on layaway to accommodate my modest salary of about $75 a week. She told me then that this was a rare model, she had only owned two, the one she was selling me and a rider that was stolen from her shop in the late 70’s, of course there are quite a few we see in existence. I paid $80.00 for the frame and $80.00 for the tank, which was twice as much as an NOS prewar straight-bar tank I purchased earlier from Recycled Cycles down the road. The fender was $25.00. The tank and front fender have never have never been mounted (no marks from screws or fender rivets).

After 40 years I am excited to get this one going, and thought it worthy of starting a thread here. I will be mocking it up to check fit and function in the next couple of weeks, and take her for a ride. I need to match some paint and get a little plating done, and then it will be dis-assembled and painted. I will be aging the new plating and paint to try and match the tank and fender. Many of you cabers have helped my supply line for this one.

More pics to come…































Accessories







Horn light


----------



## 1motime (Mar 9, 2020)

Dreams sometime take a while to come true!  Great bike!


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 9, 2020)

Very cool story and project, looking great so far. Will definitely be watching this project. So keep the updates  coming. Thank you 
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 9, 2020)

I love the C-model frame.
I saw 2 different forks: 1 locking, 1 regular.
Check the frame and correct cups to use a locking fork.
Have Fun!


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Mar 9, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> I love the C-model frame.
> I saw 2 different forks: 1 locking, 1 regular.
> Check the frame and correct cups to use a locking fork.
> Have Fun!



I know you do... Frame has built-in provision for locking forks, no locking-cup needed.


----------



## RaleighRich (Mar 9, 2020)

What a great project, Ill bet it turns out excellent.  Ill be following along.

Just curious about the rear sprocket -- why is there the U shaped cut out between the teeth?


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Mar 9, 2020)

RaleighRich said:


> What a great project, Ill bet it turns out excellent. Ill be following along.
> 
> Just curious about the rear sprocket -- why is there the U shaped cut out between the teeth?




That is a good question... I’m going to check other ND set-ups I have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbo53 (Mar 10, 2020)

OC_Rolling_Art said:


> That is a good question... I’m going to check other ND set-ups I have.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It’s to facilitate easier spoke changing. Gotta have some way for the spokes to pass perpendicular through the hub eyelets to build a wheel or replace a broken spoke. 
Beautiful bike!


----------



## RaleighRich (Mar 10, 2020)

Ahhhh   Thanks!    Somewhere back in my teflon coated sieve like brain I thought I knew the answer but could not think of it.
Ingenious!


jimbo53 said:


> It’s to facilitate easier spoke changing. Gotta have some way for the spokes to pass perpendicular through the hub eyelets to build a wheel or replace a broken spoke.
> Beautiful bike!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Mar 15, 2020)

Can’t wait to see this one in the road again. Best of luck.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Apr 24, 2020)

Made some progress today on the Model C, pedals on their way, but still need some crossbar handlebars! 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John G04 (Apr 24, 2020)

Looking good so far! Are you going to paint the fenders to match the tank or distress the tank to match the fenders?


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Apr 24, 2020)

Thanks! Everything will be painted and aged a bit to match the tank, which is original paint. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 24, 2020)

What kind of camera are you using...makes everything look sharp....bikes looking good...appreciating the breakdown of the process...


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Apr 24, 2020)

SJ_BIKER said:


> What kind of camera are you using...makes everything look sharp....bikes looking good...appreciating the breakdown of the process...




Thanks! It’s an iPhone 11, just the regular one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 25, 2020)

WOW,40 years! Good for you. Wish I had the foresight to hang onto a couple of  things from then. Thought I was doing good keeping a few things for 25 years now. That's a beauty,especially the sheet metal.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 25, 2020)

Great to see, keep up the good work!!


----------



## spoker (Apr 30, 2020)

why is this called a c model and not a straight bar?


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (May 4, 2020)

spoker said:


> why is this called a c model and not a straight bar?



This has been discussed in another thread or two, I will try and find it... Basically, the "tank" opening is a bit narrower, and the straight section in the top bar is longer in the C model.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (May 10, 2020)

Finally tightened up the last fasteners on this bike. I like to drop the rear from about 6 inches to test for rattles, this one is tight. First ride today after 40 years of yearning. Now it comes apart for blasting, plating and paint work. More progress posts to come. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

